# opinions on web forums



## Reed (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone - 
I'm looking for opinions on web forum software. The forum I administer just went belly up and I'm trying to decide if I want to fix it or just start a new one from scratch.

I was using phpBB2 -- it was easy to set up but not very easy to modify. I also did not like the admin contol panel -- not very easy to define permissions, assign moderators ect --

I am interested in trying XMB Nexus - which is used here on this board. Is XMB free?

I would appreciate any opinions or recommendations -- 
how easy is it to install/setup - does it allow you to assign group/individual permissions easily?

Another board I frequent uses vBulletin - it isn't free -- any one out there using this board?

Thanks for any insight!
Reed
Lakeville, MN


----------



## Reed (Feb 5, 2006)

hi everyone - 
I installed phpBB2 and I was able to figure out how to install xmb. Both of them are pretty cool ~~ differences:

xmb allows hidden forums and password protected forums ~~ a little easier than pbpBB2

phpBB2 has a admin approval feature that xmb doesn't have -- xmb just let's everyone register and get into the forum -- where phpBB2 allows admins to require accounts to be approved first

so far I'd say both forums have pros and cons...

makes you appreciate the work that goes into admin'ing a good web forum... Thanks PB Staff!


----------



## Reed (Feb 6, 2006)

tinkering and playing around some more I find that phpBB has some rich forum permission controls but they are not very easy to use. If you want to spend the time to figure out the group/forum permissions feature they would be pretty neat... but XMB forum permissions is simpler and easier to use.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 6, 2006)

Reed,

I think for the most part it is 6 of one, half dozen of the other. XMB and PhpBB2 each have good and bad points. Personally, I don't think either is as good as Invision or vBulletin, but you have to pay for each of those.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 6, 2006)

there are lots of addons to phpBB at:
http://www.phpbbhacks.com/

plus an excellent set of forums to ask new admin questions in.


----------



## Reed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi again -
yeah... I've settled on phpBB2 because of the feature that allows the admin to approve accounts *and* I figured out the tricky (but powerful) permissions issues with the forums --- how to make invisible forums -- *and* as Richard pointed out phpBB has a lot of nice modifications that I'm using --

If anyone would like to see what I'm working on check out:

http://x.stpaulirishdancers.com

yeah, I agree Fred -- I visit a web forum called audiokarma.org that is running on vBulletin -- it's really slick! (audiokarma is a web site dedicated to vintage hi-fi stereo equipment)

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------

